# Elmer's slider or wobble plate engine?



## enginebob (Aug 19, 2009)

For my first engine. Which would you pick?


----------



## black85vette (Aug 19, 2009)

Wobbler always gets a lot of votes for first build. It does not have a lot of tight tolerances and you get some experience. The slider, or any engine of that type requires getting the cylinder, piston, head and slide all aligned pretty close. Not impossible, but more difficult. I have picked my engines based on what I can learn from each. My next new objective is having to turn a crank shaft. Then an internal combustion.

Also, you might go over to Little Machine Shop. They have plans on their web site for a wobbler and the plans have basic machining tips for the new builder and a step by step guide. Plus they are free.

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/Products/Drawings/2593OscillatingEngineAssembly.pdf


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 19, 2009)

Bob,

I would have to refresh my memory on the Slider design, but have built the Wobble Plate engine and did so IIRC as a 2nd or 3rd project. Still one of my favorites and runs beautifully. With patience and care, it should be doable even as a first project. Just my 2 cents worth.

Bill


----------



## Bernd (Aug 19, 2009)

I"d go for Elmer's Wobbler as first engine and then make choice between the other two after you get the Wobbler running. 

I originally started the Slider. Still have many parts to make before I finish it. My second "running" engine was the "Rocker", which I finally got to run. Now I need to finish the base for it.

But the decision is yours ofcourse. 

Bernd


----------



## enginebob (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------

